# Scottish 'Tattie' scones



## Ishbel (Nov 25, 2004)

1 lb potatoes 
1.5 oz butter 
Salt/pepper to taste 
4 oz (approx) plain flour 

Boil potatoes in salted water, drain and mash with the butter until light and fluffy, adding salt/pepper to taste. 

Work in the flour. A word of caution, only add in enough to make a stiff dough - cannot be more precise as it depends on the moisture content of the potatoes used! 

Turn the mixture out onto a floured board, knead very lightly (don't handle the dough very much at all) and roll out into a square (not too thick). Cut into triangles (the traditional shape) or use a 2 inch scone cutter. 

Lightly oil a traditional girdle (sort of like an old-fashioned griddle, made of iron) or a good, heavy based fryingpan. Cook the scones on a medium heat for about 5 mins a side, or until they are golden brown. 

Eat hot - or re-heat when you are feeling peckish!  Essential ingredient for a Sunday breakfast 'Ulster Fry'.


----------



## LEFSElover (Dec 1, 2004)

Scottish Lass, I think these sound like pure heaven.
Thanks for the idea.
Good one for when I'm visiting my daughter in Vegas and I always make breakfast for us all.  Never quite know any thing special to do with the potatoes and always do the same with them.  These are more individual and will make a nice addition.


----------

